

Microsoft Build 2013 Conference to be June 26-28 in SF - andrewbinstock
http://www.buildwindows.com/

======
account_taken
$1600, you woud think MS would be doing everything they can to entice
developers, dbas and sysadmins by making these conferences free. They threw
hundreds of millions away on the Xbox, why not invest in the the people that
can save their empire from crumbling?

Visual Studio Pro should be free just like Xcode.

